# Preserving Velvet



## Caroleanm (Aug 4, 2017)

My husband shot a nice mule deer on opening day of archery season, and he wants to mount the antlers/scull plate with the velvet. Any tips on how to keep the velvet in good condition? Right now they are in the freezer...


----------



## Aboss014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Formaldehyde 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_nxn (Jun 18, 2018)

Formaldehyde is best. wear gloves and safety glasses


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

Find a taxidermist that does freeze drying. That is a good route to take. Last forever.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I see this is an older post, but just noticed it. If you have them frozen now, the blood will most likely dry ( thicken) up and will not flow out properly. In fact I know it will because I receive them this way a lot. You normally inject preservative from the antler tips and it will run out the bottom. ( pin holes to let it flow out). This has to be done like RIGHT AWAY. ( and the velvet has to still be actively growing. Once blood flow stops and velvet begins to dry, it to late to inject) Once you are unable to do that, you either soak them, or brush on the preservative and let it dry. The preservative is not great stuff, in the sense that it will still smell and sometimes even start to slip, but once throughly dry it seems ok. I do this then run a strong fan to dry it out as quickly as possible. I don’t believe you can get formeldahyde any more, but taxidermy supply places sell “velvet tan “ (various names) or something for this purpose. If all else fails, Reaserch Manikins can apply an artificial velvet that looks good ( really to good, it’s perfect) , last forever, no smell, but its pretty expensive. ( if you go this route I would suggest splitting the skull cap, to re- duse shipping costs. Would like to see pictures once you do it.


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Great info


----------



## yeti49 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jakeh2607 (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bentstick2 (Jun 19, 2014)

wow pretty complicated to save the velvet, would have thought in this day and age a less trouble/exspensive solution to be available


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for the info


----------



## GhillyGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Freeze drying


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

I’ve got a smaller velvet muley rack that I had freeze dried. It’s been a few years and it’s still in perfect condition.


----------

